# How to order from Bimmernav?



## cmcg (Dec 27, 2003)

I've read through a ton of postings and still not sure if I'm doing the right thing. Any help will be much appreciated. I have a 2004 330xi with Assist. I just got a Treo 650 and want to hook up bluetooth in my car. I understand I need to order a ULF module from Bimmernav but I can't seem to find where I can order. Previous postings have pointed to this link: http://bimmernav.com/assist2BT-old.htm, but it seems like that's not the most updated module. The one I think I need, which is the module 522, is on this page: http://www.bimmernav.com/assist2BT.htm, but there is no order button. How do I order?

Also, what other things do I actually need? My understand is that I don't have to have the snapon adapeter. But would I need the antenna and the pairing button?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't think they are in business anymore. i went through this recently trying to order stuff for my nav retrofit. i finally just gave up and got the parts elsewhere.


----------



## BMW5MT (Jun 15, 2005)

*Please Help!*



cmcg said:


> I've read through a ton of postings and still not sure if I'm doing the right thing. Any help will be much appreciated. I have a 2004 330xi with Assist. I just got a Treo 650 and want to hook up bluetooth in my car. I understand I need to order a ULF module from Bimmernav but I can't seem to find where I can order. Previous postings have pointed to this link: http://bimmernav.com/assist2BT-old.htm, but it seems like that's not the most updated module. The one I think I need, which is the module 522, is on this page: http://www.bimmernav.com/assist2BT.htm, but there is no order button. How do I order?
> 
> Also, what other things do I actually need? My understand is that I don't have to have the snapon adapeter. But would I need the antenna and the pairing button?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Okay guys, do anyone know how to get in touch with the guys from BIMMERNAV? I sent them an email with no response. The last name I heard of was a guy name Martin Bishop. The sad  thing is that I found a link to place an order through PayPal today and just found out that they maybe out of business. :banghead: Well the money already went through PayPal for processing. If anyone knows of someone that ran that site, can you let me know or have them get in contact with me. PayPal told me that after a few days of trying I would have to do some sort of "Buyers Complaint" which I rather not do. So if anyone knows of someone please let me know and thanks for your help.<O></O>

<O></O>

[email protected]<O></O>

<O></O>

Mike <O></O>


----------



## jjtoben (May 16, 2006)

*Bluetooth in 2004 325xi*

I installed the bluetooth for my 2004 325xi yesterday. Purchased it from Bimmerfest at this link. --> http://www.bimmernav.com/e46.html

installlation was easy. Just follow the photo instructions on the Bimmerfest web site.
one caution I would add.
The plug you move from the Assit to the Bluetooth has a roatating cam lock on it. You will need a flashlight and mirror to see it.
Same is true for the connector for the pairing button.
I used velcro to mount the bluetooth on top of the assist unit.

Installtion took 45 minutes. Download the voice acitvated module guide from the same website and it will be easier to get the phone going.
It works slick!
Good luck


----------



## jjtoben (May 16, 2006)

*one more thing*

I did not cut a hole for the pairing button. I paired my phones and hid the button in the BMW wrappings under the arm rest. I didnt want it bouncing around causing rattles. I just pushed it back towards the ashtray under the arm rest.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

*Check this link....*

*http://www.e60.org/forums/bluetooth/*. I would be very surprised if Bimmernav is out of business. "Martin" is very active on this BMW/BT forum. I would post your questions/concerns regarding Bimmernav on this forum.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi,

Sorry if I did not get your email. I have been out on a short summer vacation as posted on the website www.bimmernav.com although returning in a couple days. If you are having troubles emailing please try [email protected] as that one goes directly to me. :thumbup:

By the way, that link is an old one. Try www.bimmernav.com/e46.html

Martin


----------

